# FS : TiVo Premiere Elite New in Box



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

I have an extra Premiere Elite that I picked up that I no longer need. It is new in the box. Not opened. Never Activated. Sealed.

Asking $325 plus free shipping. PM me here or email me at 

f DOT gamer AT mchsi DOT com


----------



## maeella (Apr 18, 2012)

frankygamer said:


> I have an extra Premiere Elite that I picked up that I no longer need. It is new in the box. Not opened. Never Activated. Sealed.
> 
> Asking $350 plus whatever shipping is. PM me here or email me at
> 
> f DOT gamer AT mchsi DOT com


tivo.com has them for 349 with free shipping... is there something I don't understand?


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

maeella said:


> tivo.com has them for 349 with free shipping... is there something I don't understand?


Wow, I didn't think TiVo would drop the price again so soon. I'll update my price.


----------

